# Looking for cat-lover to take on my cat Eva for a year while I'm away



## Evacat (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm looking for a absolute cat-lover to take on my one and only catlady Eva.

She needs to have access to a catflap which we would install at your place if need be at no costs to you. I'm looking for a household without animals & kids. All costs would be reimbursed e.g. food for the entire year, vet visits etc. also happy to discuss an appropriate fee or offer pet sitting / housesitting in exchange. I'm a good baker - so regular supplies of Cupcakes when I'm back would be an idea too!!  or if you'd like me to pay cat sitting fees, please contact me & we can discuss. 

You would get her ceiling high cat free, her scratch chair, all her toys, litter box etc.

She would need to stay locked in for 3 weeks and then she may start using the flap. I would also love to visit her as much as I can throughout the month of October to see if she is acclimatizing well. 

Will write an extensive 'manual' with contact details & all her likes & dislikes to make life easier for you.

Eva is a Bengal so quite fiery but very loving and very attached to her humans. She loves getting attention. 

She really does mean the world to me and I need to find someone asap who would also be happy to skype / face-time with me regularly so i know she is doing well. I'm sure cat lovers out there would understand...?

Who would be willing to take her on for a year? Non-smokers & no children please.

Current location: Bishop's Stortford (CM23)


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Eva is beautiful, I am sorry I don't fit your requirements and I have just finished caring for Luna the Bengal for Katie on here for the past 5 months.

I have older children, other cats and the thought of caring for somebody elses cat which would need free roam of the outside terrifies me that Eva would not come back or worse run over.

I do hope somebody can help you and your beautiful girl.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Eeeeeee I really dont mean to be disrespectful, but you aint asking for much are you, to say all youre paying for is her keep!


----------



## Evacat (Oct 5, 2014)

@catcoonz - Thanks for your lovely message. I also hope so  If not, we'll have to postpone our plans - she is more important at the end of the day.

@Ang2 - what do you deem appropriate? I have no experience with long-term catsitting unfortunately. Personally if it was the other way around: if someone would take care of all the costs and all I have to do is provide her a home, I would do it?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Could you not have a word with the Bengal Cat Club. They may allow you to advertise on their site or have some help or advice.
The Bengal Cat Club 2011 Website: Home of the Bengals in the UK and Worldwide:http://www.bengalcatclub.co.uk/


----------



## Evacat (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi there  I already got in touch with the lady of the Bengal cat club - so fingers crossed. 

This situation is eating me up. I'm on the verge of cancelling everything. (


----------



## Isi (Oct 13, 2009)

Sorry I don't have a very constructive comment other than she is absolutely stunning and I really hope you find a good temporary home soon.

If I wasn't living in a rented flat I would volunteer myself; my two cats are living with my ex and I miss having furry company terribly. While my landlord is fine with cats I can't commit to being here for another 12 months as ideally I want to buy somewhere, and couldn't subject a foster cat to that upheaveal.

In terms of payment, along with the costs of food/vet etc the only other thing I can think of that might be worth offering would be for catsitting if the carers have to go away at all - Christmas holidays/weekends away etc. Personally I wouldn't ask for anything other than that, but I guess everyone's different.

I agree with Catcoonz's comment about roaming outside though. I would be extremely reluctant to let a cat out to wander at will at any time of day or night and so would provide access to a fenced-in outdoor are only.

Good luck to you. It sounds like you have some great plans for the next 12 months so I hope you find a place for beautiful Eva soon.


----------



## Evacat (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi there  thank you for your kind message! She is a beauty isn't she? 

Thank you for your recommendations, this is a good idea actually! I will modify my ad and add an offer for us to do house-/ petsitting in return whenever needed. I quite frankly would not mind to pay a fee either - if this is what it takes to find Eva a suitable home- we'll find a way!!

About the free roaming: i do fully understand. I think I would feel the same way. It's just that she is so used to going outside, i'm not sure how ahe would react to being locked in. But if she has some space to roam outside, it's better than nothing. ( 

I'm really hoping to find a solution - but at the end of the day: we can always postpone. If it's not meant to be, it's simply not. We took on the responsibility for this cat and she is not 'just' a cat for us. She is family. ( i think catlovers know how madly in love you fall with these little beauties. 

I can't understand how people can just give them up. At the moment i really feel like this is what i'm doing. So unless i find a suitable solution - i'll stay.

Let's see what happens


----------



## Isi (Oct 13, 2009)

On the cat-sitting I meant maybe offer to cover any costs of cat-sitting that might be needed for Eva during the year that you're away. If I had a cat at home and had to go away for a few days I would probably need to pay for someone to come round and check-in/feed once or twice a day, so you might want to discuss covering those costs as and when needed.

Of course if you end up finding someone quite local to you then an offer of cat-sitting services after you get back could work equally well!

And it doesn't sound like you're giving up on her at all. Life is too short and we should all live it to the full. If you have a chance to do something exciting then of course you should grab it. There are lots of cat lovers out there and I'm sure you'll be able to come up with something that works. It certainly sounds like you're putting her first and doing what you can to ensure her happiness so please don't feel bad. 

No doubt the seaparation will be a lot tougher for you than Eva, assuming she's like every other cat in the world!


----------



## Evacat (Oct 5, 2014)

I might be worrIng too much  do you think she won't mind if I leave her for so long? Goodness...if i am like this about a cat, how will I cope having children?? I'm a sobbing mess just thinking about leaving her. Crazy!! 

I get you now - amended the add and let's see what responses I get  

Thank you for your kind words!! It really means a lot!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I can only add that at the moment I am caring for Minnie as the owners have a year of whatever plans they wanted to do, I know they was worried leaving their precious girl with anybody especially as they hand reared her at a very young age.

To be honest, Minnie settled straight away, I do keep in contact with the owners all the time with photo's and yes it is harder for the owner than the cat, I don't accept anything in return except food and I am very happy o be helping them, Minnie is with me until March.

I do think a cat sitter would fit perfectly with Eva, you would then be assured no children, pets and as she is already in her own surroundings could be let outside. Of course, I have no idea how much a cat sitter is so may not be possible.

I don't ever go away on holiday so it is easier for me to help some people.

Wish I could help you and Eva but with 8 Maine Coon cats, Eva would not be happy. I also have an outside pen but this wouldn't be suitable for Eva in the cold winter months.


----------



## Isi (Oct 13, 2009)

Actually, yes, have you considered having someone living in your house while you're away instead?

Some neighbours of mine emigrated to LA a few years back and their neice moved in. She's able to look after the flat, and their rabbits, and has the benefit of living rent free in exchange!

It's obviously a very personal thing and might not appeal to you at all, but may be a great solution if you could find the right person...


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

She's lovely. I am unable to help unfortunately as I have a cat and a dog and my cat is pretty much a totally indoor girl these days. Hoping you find a suitable carer for Eva


----------



## Evacat (Oct 5, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> I can only add that at the moment I am caring for Minnie as the owners have a year of whatever plans they wanted to do, I know they was worried leaving their precious girl with anybody especially as they hand reared her at a very young age.
> 
> To be honest, Minnie settled straight away, I do keep in contact with the owners all the time with photo's and yes it is harder for the owner than the cat, I don't accept anything in return except food and I am very happy o be helping them, Minnie is with me until March.
> 
> ...


Hi there lovely, thank you for your message! Unfortunately we have given up our place in September. Hence the situation is even more complicated. Plus we did not have our own property. So we would have had to pay rent for a year and we could not afford to do this, unfortunately. Plus I don't think the landlady would have allowed us to sublet the place, which is essentially what you do when you have housesitters live in your rented place.

I may have found a solution with a family friend - fingers crossed all works out. This is really worrying me - but it is reassuring to know that the cat worries less than the owner. In my head, my cat will never forgive me for what I'm about to do - gives me sleepless nights really. But I tend to worry too much in general  Thank you for your support - these messages really calm me down


----------



## Evacat (Oct 5, 2014)

Isi said:


> Actually, yes, have you considered having someone living in your house while you're away instead?
> 
> Some neighbours of mine emigrated to LA a few years back and their neice moved in. She's able to look after the flat, and their rabbits, and has the benefit of living rent free in exchange!
> 
> It's obviously a very personal thing and might not appeal to you at all, but may be a great solution if you could find the right person...


Hi there  I would totally if I could but we have given up our rented property in September plus sub letting it to housesitters would have most probably not have worked. Plus we could not afford paying rent for a year. So....not an option unfortunately


----------



## Evacat (Oct 5, 2014)

daisysmama said:


> She's lovely. I am unable to help unfortunately as I have a cat and a dog and my cat is pretty much a totally indoor girl these days. Hoping you find a suitable carer for Eva


Thank you daisysmama  I hope so too


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I hope it works out with a family friend


----------



## moonunit (Oct 10, 2014)

I may be able to help. And I do have experience with Bengals. Message me and tell me about Eva.

Tess


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Moonunit, you need 25 posts before anybody can private message you.


----------



## moonunit (Oct 10, 2014)

Oh, I don't have that. I'm brand new on here, only registered because I saw this thread and thought I could help. I wonder if Evacat can just let me know through here whether she still needs a home for her baby, and we can figure out how to get in touch?


----------



## Evacat (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi everyone, sorry no idea what happened- i seem to not have been notified about the last few messages- probably landed in my SPAM. I thankfully found someone (family member) who has taken Eva on!

So......all is good for now. I'm just trying to relax about the whole situation now. I feel horribly guilty and hope she will be happy. The lady she is with, is an absolute cat lover and I have no doubt she will look after her very well. Just hoping Eva won't miss me. Still hoping animals don't notice these things as much as we do. 

Missing her to bits...no idea how I AM going to cope. 

To each and everyone of you...Thank you!! Your messages encouraged me a lot!!


----------

